# Snacks for car journey



## Rachel64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all, going on our holidays tomorrow and have quite a long car journey from Norfolk to Scotland. Now before diagnosis I would happily munch away on fruit pastilles/wine gums/cheddars etc (get the picture ). Got my go to snack of almonds but can’t just eat 100g of them! Any ideas would be gratefully received . Many thanks


----------



## Mark T (Aug 10, 2018)

Assuming you are driving, you will be working a bit (so burning carb).  So, if needed, I tend to snack on dark chocolate.  Otherwise I tend to stick to just having a drink at rest stops.


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Th


Mark T said:


> Assuming you are driving, you will be working a bit (so burning carb).  So, if needed, I tend to snack on dark chocolate.  Otherwise I tend to stick to just having a drink at rest stops.



The trouble is I’m not driving, if I was I wouldn’t be bored and want to snack. But I do like dark chocolate so may take a couple of squares in the car so thank you for that


----------



## Radders (Aug 10, 2018)

I find long car journeys increase my levels anyway, presumably because I don’t normally sit still for so long, but possibly also because I find them stressful. I try not to snack but make sure I take a drink. The trouble with snacking due to boredom as opposed to hunger is that it doesn’t take away the boredom so once I start, it’s very difficult to stop. If I’m on a long straight road I find I can do sudoku puzzles which make it less boring. If it’s not a motorway I have to look out the window to avoid motion sickness. If we have the grandsons in the van we play lots of games to keep them amused. 
If my OH decides to snack I usually have some sugar free mints or Werthers which I find ok but I know they give some people tummy troubles.


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Radders said:


> I find long car journeys increase my levels anyway, presumably because I don’t normally sit still for so long, but possibly also because I find them stressful. I try not to snack but make sure I take a drink. The trouble with snacking due to boredom as opposed to hunger is that it doesn’t take away the boredom so once I start, it’s very difficult to stop. If I’m on a long straight road I find I can do sudoku puzzles which make it less boring. If it’s not a motorway I have to look out the window to avoid motion sickness. If we have the grandsons in the van we play lots of games to keep them amused.
> If my OH decides to snack I usually have some sugar free mints or Werthers which I find ok but I know they give some people tummy troubles.



Thank you for your reply. I know what exactly what you mean . I too get motion sickness which makes reading/puzzle books impossible.  Will make sure I’ve got plenty of water and try not to start eating


----------



## Dave W (Aug 10, 2018)

Celery sticks filled with crunchy peanut butter or with a low carb pate.
Cherry tomatoes - can be eaten like sweets, just pop into your mouth.
Cheese.
Nuts. You can get fairly low carb flavoured peanuts.
Boiled egg.
Cooked sausages.
Cooked ham/shredded ham.
Cooked chicken bits, various flavours available in supermarkets.
Strawberries.
Cherries, though not too many.
Prawn cocktail, though could be messy!


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 11, 2018)

Dave W said:


> Celery sticks filled with crunchy peanut butter or with a low carb pate.
> Cherry tomatoes - can be eaten like sweets, just pop into your mouth.
> Cheese.
> Nuts. You can get fairly low carb flavoured peanuts.
> ...


Thank you - lots of great suggestions


----------



## Sally W (Aug 11, 2018)

When travelling I take Graze boxes. Whilst trying to avoid too much processed food I like them for emergencies as they are sized for snacking, avoiding too many calories. If I’m not hungry they just go back into cupboard for another journey. The lime and chilli nuts are lowest carbs


----------



## Ruby/London (Aug 11, 2018)

Apple slices and babybel cheeses in a cool bag.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 11, 2018)

Snow peas, just as they come. I could munch them all day. (Ummm, maybe not in season there?)


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 12, 2018)

Sally W said:


> When travelling I take Graze boxes. Whilst trying to avoid too much processed food I like them for emergencies as they are sized for snacking, avoiding too many calories. If I’m not hungry they just go back into cupboard for another journey. The lime and chilli nuts are lowest carbs


Thank you for that.  I will look into graze boxes for another time.


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 12, 2018)

Ruby/London said:


> Apple slices and babybel cheeses in a cool bag.


I do love a baby bel - always got them in then in the fridge


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 12, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Snow peas, just as they come. I could munch them all day. (Ummm, maybe not in season there?)


Are they like mangetout? If so we can get them


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 13, 2018)

Rachel64 said:


> Are they like mangetout? If so we can get them



Same thing, but I think "mangetout" also includes what are known elsewhere as sugar-snap peas (fuller & rounder pod than snow peas). Both are pretty good, IMO.


----------



## Richard65 (Aug 15, 2018)

Are Carrot sticks any good?

I am glad to see cherry toms listed.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 15, 2018)

I start with celery sticks and carrot sticks,and feel smug for a while.  Then on a long journey it is tempting to start on the Wurthers.  My BG also rises during a journey, due to sitting still, but I am able to increase my background insulin for the duration of the journey.


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 15, 2018)

Richard65 said:


> Are Carrot sticks any good?
> 
> I am glad to see cherry toms listed.



I hope there were some suggestions that you found helpeful? I certainly did


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 15, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I start with celery sticks and carrot sticks,and feel smug for a while.  Then on a long journey it is tempting to start on the Wurthers.  My BG also rises during a journey, due to sitting still, but I am able to increase my background insulin for the duration of the journey.



I did reasonably well on my long journey - drank lots of water and slept! Ate when I needed to


----------



## MrsPeel (Aug 17, 2018)

first of all thanks for all suggestions, make a great list!



Sally W said:


> When travelling I take Graze boxes. Whilst trying to avoid too much processed food I like them for emergencies as they are sized for snacking, avoiding too many calories. If I’m not hungry they just go back into cupboard for another journey. The lime and chilli nuts are lowest carbs



oh I admire your discipline! We got a subscription when they first showed up, I think it was first box free, second half price or something like that, loved it!
Problem was... a whole box didn't even last 48hs...! 
I have been in a very strict discipline now for almost a month, I hope I will be able to keep it and have your discipline!!!


----------



## Sally W (Aug 17, 2018)

MrsPeel said:


> first of all thanks for all suggestions, make a great list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh believe me I’m not always so disciplined! They are quite expensive at £1.25 for a handful sized box so I buy a stash when Waitrose have half priced deal. I tell myself they have to last to the next deal I’m about 4 months.


----------



## MrsPeel (Aug 17, 2018)

@Sally W  yes, they are expensive indeed!!! when we got the subscription they were first starting so it was a bit cheaper but still pricey... I think I saw the individual packs in a Sainsbury's Local, if I can hold the diet as I have been doing this month for at least another couple of months, I may treat myself to a couple!!!


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 17, 2018)

Sally W said:


> When travelling I take Graze boxes. Whilst trying to avoid too much processed food I like them for emergencies as they are sized for snacking, avoiding too many calories. If I’m not hungry they just go back into cupboard for another journey. The lime and chilli nuts are lowest carbs



I bought one yesterday after your suggestion
  Many thanks


----------



## Radders (Aug 17, 2018)

I bought a couple of Lidl’s version of Graze boxes to try today, however there were only a couple of varieties that were under 15g carbs. They are slightly cheaper than the subscription punnets at 69p each but I like the variety in the Graze ones and limit myself to strictly one a day. This was much harder to do when I used to have them delivered to work, and there was a whole box sitting in the drawer,but now I just take one to work each day.


----------



## Rachel64 (Aug 17, 2018)

Radders said:


> I bought a couple of Lidl’s version of Graze boxes to try today, however there were only a couple of varieties that were under 15g carbs. They are slightly cheaper than the subscription punnets at 69p each but I like the variety in the Graze ones and limit myself to strictly one a day. This was much harder to do when I used to have them delivered to work, and there was a whole box sitting in the drawer,but now I just take one to work each day.



I have to say I wasn’t impressed with the price - may have to give Lidl a look at some point   The nuts one I bought has 9.1g carbs so didn’t think that was too bad, some of the others were way to high in carbs


----------



## Emma Lowery (Aug 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> If I’m not hungry they just go back into cupboard for another journey. The lime and chilli nuts are lowest carbs



I cannot open the lime and chilli nuts without eating the whole packet! I bought them in bulk once, terrible idea  5 packets gone in about a week


----------



## Sally W (Aug 20, 2018)

Emma Lowery said:


> I cannot open the lime and chilli nuts without eating the whole packet! I bought them in bulk once, terrible idea  5 packets gone in about a week


I know that feeling. That’s the reason I buy the small packs!


----------

